

Ask HN: Give back original stock certificate? - mhez

Hey all,<p>A startup that I used to work for recently contacted me and asked that I send back my official stock certificate b/c they needed to re-order the numbering (per advice from their lawyer). I have no reason not to trust them - is there any reason why I should not do this? thanks!
======
teralaser
Well, take a copy of your original, their letter and send it in. There are
lots of oddities like this.

